# Cysts/Cancers in tarantulas. Survey/Fact gathering thread.



## Malhavoc's

Every now and then, I have seen the topic arise on the boards, and never really seen the full scope of this strange occurrence checked, To see who wide spread; what species, and what areas are Effected, A recent thread made by one of my over seas counter parts Did a small bit of elaboration to this strange occurrence when some of his/her specimens passed away. He/she had the opportunity to dissect his specimens and was able to locate a few odd Black masses that had developed within the abdominal space of the tarantula itself.

 Little is known what the cause of cysts are, And I was able to find a group who was actually looking more in depth at our spiders and what ails them- an Australian museum 
*http://museumvictoria.com.au/about/media-centre/news/august-2011/bugs-in-the-surgery-literally11/*

I was hoping we as a community to band together as we have in DKS to help solve this ailment. 

I ask that those with information or groups who are preforming studies to place ways of contact here; and keepers who hae tarantulas with such defects as cysts, to post a quick survey about the affected spider. and any treatment used/ to what effect. 

[this thread is a copy of the DKS one we already have in place.]

*1) Temperature range.

2) Humidity range.

3) Was a clean water bowl available at all times?(Yes/No)

4) Feeder item background information(Species and what the food items ate/drank).

5) When did the first signs of any Cyst/lesion/growth appear?

6) Did the specimen ever recover?

7) If it recovered, did it ever show signs of another occurrence of Cyst/lesion/growth

8) If the specimen died while still displaying signs of cyst/lesion/growth, How long after the first signs did it live until passing?

9) Where sibling/parents of the affected spider in you care? Did they show similar symptoms?

10) Prior to the specimen displaying any signs of il health, was there any major changes to its environment/spider room/care?

11) Where there any pesticides spray in or around your home?

12) Do you own any cats or dogs?

13) If the specimen recovered, please provide info on how the care regimen was changed or what was done to aid recovery.*


Further, if you have any photos of the specimen, or of the specimens disection, feel free to post them; The museum currently running the study/experiment can be contacted at 

* Museum Victoria Public Relations contact:
Lynnette Foo, 8341 7726 / 0403 296 647  lfoo@museum.vic.gov.au *


----------



## Formerphobe

*Grammostola rosea* ~5 inch DLS female acquired 17 January 2010
Reported history at time of acquisition: (assume wild caught) kept in captivity without issue for ~four years
Last molt date unknown, never molted in my care
No known falls or other injuries

1) Temperature range.
68 - 80 F

2) Humidity range.
low

3) Was a clean water bowl available at all times?(Yes/No)
Yes

4) Feeder item background information(Species and what the food items ate/drank).
Crickets - 4 - 6 every two to three weeks until she started refusing prey items in May 2010

5) When did the first signs of any Cyst/lesion/growth appear?
December 2010 patient was noted to frequently position with ventrum pressed to substrate
27 February 2011 noted small pink lesion on dorsal pedicle. Enlarged photograph revealed what may have been a small dot of hemolymph leakage.  No other leakage aboserved.

6) Did the specimen ever recover?
No

7) If it recovered, did it ever show signs of another occurrence of Cyst/lesion/growth
N/A

8) If the specimen died while still displaying signs of cyst/lesion/growth, How long after the first signs did it live until passing?
Patient expired on 5 March 2011, 10 months after started refusing food, 3 months after 'ventrum pressing' first noted, 9 days after small dorsal pedicle lesion first noted.

9) Where sibling/parents of the affected spider in you care? Did they show similar symptoms?
Unknown

10) Prior to the specimen displaying any signs of il health, was there any major changes to its environment/spider room/care?
No

11) Where there any pesticides spray in or around your home?
No

12) Do you own any cats or dogs?
Yes, dogs that do not have access to tarantula room

13) If the specimen recovered, please provide info on how the care regimen was changed or what was done to aid recovery.
N/A

Post mortem: large fluid filled 'cyst' on ventral opisthosoma at pedicle.  Necropsy revealed predominantly normal internal organs with occasional black granular 'specks' throughout abdominal contents.

















---------- Post added 02-18-2012 at 08:22 AM ----------


*Brachypelma emilia* recently confirmed female, one of five captive bred sac mates acquired from reputable dealer on 6 January 2011 at 0.5 inch DLS (currently ~3.0 inches)

1) Temperature range.
68 - 80 F
2) Humidity range.
low

3) Was a clean water bowl available at all times?(Yes/No)
Yes, once she was big enough for a water bowl

4) Feeder item background information(Species and what the food items ate/drank).
Predominantly crickets with occasional mealworms and roaches
Feeding schedule - once every 7 to 10 days until ~2.0 inches, then every 10 to 14 days

5) When did the first signs of any Cyst/lesion/growth appear?
At last molt on 24 January 2012 - small raised pink/gray lesion on dorsal opisthosoma just caudal to pedicle.  Lesion appears to be at top most abnormal bulbous area on dorsal abdomen - neither was apparent prior to last molt. 

6) Did the specimen ever recover?
Still living with 'cyst'

7) If it recovered, did it ever show signs of another occurrence of Cyst/lesion/growth
Yet to be determined

8) If the specimen died while still displaying signs of cyst/lesion/growth, How long after the first signs did it live until passing?
N/A

9) Where sibling/parents of the affected spider in you care? Did they show similar symptoms?
Four siblings were in my care until recently.  One sibling now with another keeper.  No symptoms in siblings as of this writing.

10) Prior to the specimen displaying any signs of il health, was there any major changes to its environment/spider room/care?
No

11) Where there any pesticides spray in or around your home?
No

12) Do you own any cats or dogs?
Dogs who do not have access to tarantula room

13) If the specimen recovered, please provide info on how the care regimen was changed or what was done to aid recovery.
N/A

Patient was rehoused on 11 February 2012 to afford her much needed larger quarters.
A medium cricket was offered on 12 February 2012 which she refused.
Other than refusing food, she has displayed normal behavior and posture since last molt.
Molt history:
1 February 2011
11 March 2011
25 May 2011
4 September 2011
24 January 2012

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tarantellajen

1) Temperature range.  70-75 degree F

2) Humidity range. low

3) Was a clean water bowl available at all times? yes

4) Feeder item background information(Species and what the food items ate/drank).  Mature female Thrixopelma Ockerti, home raised Blatta Lateralis

5) When did the first signs of any Cyst/lesion/growth appear? Early August 2012

6) Did the specimen ever recover? N/A

7) If it recovered, did it ever show signs of another occurrence of Cyst/lesion/growth?

8) If the specimen died while still displaying signs of cyst/lesion/growth, How long after the first signs did it live until passing?  

9) Where sibling/parents of the affected spider in you care? Did they show similar symptoms?  no

10) Prior to the specimen displaying any signs of il health, was there any major changes to its environment/spider room/care?  I bought it in September at a reputable exotics shop, so yes.  It had been bought and returned by another customer shortly before I got it and its history before that was unknown.   I did not see a cyst at the time I bought it.  

11) Where there any pesticides spray in or around your home? My landlord may have sprayed pesticides close to his home, about 40 feet from my place.

12) Do you own any cats or dogs? no

13) If the specimen recovered, please provide info on how the care regimen was changed or what was done to aid recovery. N/A

She molted on 10/17/2012 and the cyst appeared larger and fresher.  It was dry and red before and now it looks wet and whitish.  It is on the underside of her abdomen, close or on top of her right book lung.  I am hesitant about taking her out for a closer examination so I will wait until she climbs on the side of the cage.  The tarantula behaves as a healthy tarantula would.


----------



## OBT1

Sorry when I saw a "cyst" on one of my t's it was a very long time ago, as a result I have no data. It was a white dot on its abdomen. It didn't really grow but during a molt my T died. I never really thought it could have been the 'cysts" fault until now.


----------



## Formerphobe

Formerphobe said:


> [/COLOR]
> *Brachypelma emilia* recently confirmed female, one of five captive bred sac mates acquired from reputable dealer on 6 January 2011 at 0.5 inch DLS (currently ~3.0 inches)
> 
> 1) Temperature range.
> 68 - 80 F
> 2) Humidity range.
> low
> 
> 3) Was a clean water bowl available at all times?(Yes/No)
> Yes, once she was big enough for a water bowl
> 
> 4) Feeder item background information(Species and what the food items ate/drank).
> Predominantly crickets with occasional mealworms and roaches
> Feeding schedule - once every 7 to 10 days until ~2.0 inches, then every 10 to 14 days
> 
> 5) When did the first signs of any Cyst/lesion/growth appear?
> At last molt on 24 January 2012 - small raised pink/gray lesion on dorsal opisthosoma just caudal to pedicle.  Lesion appears to be at top most abnormal bulbous area on dorsal abdomen - neither was apparent prior to last molt.
> 
> 6) Did the specimen ever recover?
> Still living with 'cyst'
> 
> 7) If it recovered, did it ever show signs of another occurrence of Cyst/lesion/growth
> Yet to be determined
> 
> 8) If the specimen died while still displaying signs of cyst/lesion/growth, How long after the first signs did it live until passing?
> N/A
> 
> 9) Where sibling/parents of the affected spider in you care? Did they show similar symptoms?
> Four siblings were in my care until recently.  One sibling now with another keeper.  No symptoms in siblings as of this writing.
> 
> 10) Prior to the specimen displaying any signs of il health, was there any major changes to its environment/spider room/care?
> No
> 
> 11) Where there any pesticides spray in or around your home?
> No
> 
> 12) Do you own any cats or dogs?
> Dogs who do not have access to tarantula room
> 
> 13) If the specimen recovered, please provide info on how the care regimen was changed or what was done to aid recovery.
> N/A
> 
> Patient was rehoused on 11 February 2012 to afford her much needed larger quarters.
> A medium cricket was offered on 12 February 2012 which she refused.
> Other than refusing food, she has displayed normal behavior and posture since last molt.
> Molt history:
> 1 February 2011
> 11 March 2011
> 25 May 2011
> 4 September 2011
> 24 January 2012


Update: 
This spider was kept on meager rations (one medium sized prey item per month) and molted again on 6 June 2012.  The cyst was still present, but noticeably smaller.
I continued to feed her sparingly and she molted again on 18 April 2013, with no cyst apparent!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## kean

well this was from a long time ago so i'll try to remember..

Chilobrachys Huahini - (around 10cm LS) Sub-Adult Female
Raised from 2cm sling to Sub-Adult Captive Bred as per previous owner 


1) Temperature range.
more or less 28-30 C 

2) Humidity range.
low to med

3) Was a clean water bowl available at all times?(Yes/No)
No (I mist the enclosure from time to time)

4) Feeder item background information(Species and what the food items ate/drank).
Crickets, B. Dubia, Superworms, B. Lateralis

5) When did the first signs of any Cyst/lesion/growth appear?
probably around mid or late 2008

6) Did the specimen ever recover?
Yes 

7) If it recovered, did it ever show signs of another occurrence of Cyst/lesion/growth
No

8) If the specimen died while still displaying signs of cyst/lesion/growth, How long after the first signs did it live until passing?
She survived and molted (after molting the cyst was gone)

9) Where sibling/parents of the affected spider in you care? Did they show similar symptoms?
N/A

10) Prior to the specimen displaying any signs of ill health, was there any major changes to its environment/spider room/care?
No

11) Where there any pesticides spray in or around your home?
Yes but not near my Tarantulas

12) Do you own any cats or dogs?
Yes, Dogs but they are outside the house

13) If the specimen recovered, please provide info on how the care regimen was changed or what was done to aid recoverI just kept her in the same environment, same enclosure and same feeders until she molted.

Well, after molting out from the cyst she molted one more time before dying. Probable cause of death is Dehydration.


----------



## ledzeppelin

Grammostola Rosea, 5" Female, had a previous owner, i got her cyst-free.

1) Temperature range.

 Around 25-27°C

2) Humidity range.

Low

3) Was a clean water bowl available at all times?(Yes/No)

Yes

4) Feeder item background information(Species and what the food items ate/drank).

Mealworms, Superworms and Roaches (nothing wild caught)

5) When did the first signs of any Cyst/lesion/growth appear?

After her previous molt i discovered a very small disfigurment on her abdomen (internal not external) and it was like that for over 2 years. She molted this week and during molt this cyst opened causing leakage. 

6) Did the specimen ever recover?

Specimen is still in ICU, 30 hours after bleeding began.

7) If it recovered, did it ever show signs of another occurrence of Cyst/lesion/growth
N/A
8) If the specimen died while still displaying signs of cyst/lesion/growth, How long after the first signs did it live until passing?
N/A
9) Where sibling/parents of the affected spider in you care? Did they show similar symptoms?
Unknown
10) Prior to the specimen displaying any signs of il health, was there any major changes to its environment/spider room/care?
No major changes
11) Where there any pesticides spray in or around your home?
No
12) Do you own any cats or dogs?
No
13) If the specimen recovered, please provide info on how the care regimen was changed or what was done to aid recovery.
Will post pics in both cases. 

This is 2 days after the molt. cyst looks scabbed and Rosea is active. I will update this after i see improvement or impairment.


----------



## Keith B

Psalmopoeous Irminia, CB, acquired at about 1", turned out to be male.  Developed a small cyst on the sternum plate at the 2" molt.  Ate and drank as normal, and molted out of it successfully on the following molt.

1) Temperature range.
70-80F

2) Humidity range.
70-80%

3) Was a clean water bowl available at all times?(Yes/No)
Yes  

4) Feeder item background information(Species and what the food items ate/drank).
Standard store bought feeder crickets

5) When did the first signs of any Cyst/lesion/growth appear?
2" juvenile molt

6) Did the specimen ever recover?
Yes

7) If it recovered, did it ever show signs of another occurrence of Cyst/lesion/growth
Not so far. 4" now

8) If the specimen died while still displaying signs of cyst/lesion/growth, How long after the first signs did it live until passing?
--

9) Where sibling/parents of the affected spider in you care? Did they show similar symptoms?
No

10) Prior to the specimen displaying any signs of il health, was there any major changes to its environment/spider room/care?
No

11) Where there any pesticides spray in or around your home?
No

12) Do you own any cats or dogs?
Yes, cats

13) If the specimen recovered, please provide info on how the care regimen was changed or what was done to aid recovery.
Care regimen wasn't changed but the tarantula was moved into a new enclosure.  He built his burrow in the corner around the water dish, and the result was it was trapping moisture in the soil below it, eventually resulting in visible mold or fungal formation in the soil, and his immediate rehousing.  The cyst appeared in the molt right before that move.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Plissken

I found a PNAS journal that discusses the vital role of enzymes and proteins during the molting process.  It is a good read, it mostly discusses insects molting, but it later says that this process is shared by all inverts with chitinous exoskeletons.

Link:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3193238/#!po=36.1111

Here's what the abstract says:
"During each molting cycle of insect development, synthesis of new cuticle occurs concurrently with the partial degradation of the overlying old exoskeleton. Protection of the newly synthesized cuticle from molting fluid enzymes has long been attributed to the presence of an impermeable envelope layer that was thought to serve as a physical barrier, preventing molting fluid enzymes from accessing the new cuticle and thereby ensuring selective degradation of only the old one. In this study, using the red flour beetle, Tribolium castaneum, as a model insect species, we show that an entirely different and unexpected mechanism accounts for the selective action of chitinases and possibly other molting enzymes. The molting fluid enzyme chitinase, which degrades the matrix polysaccharide chitin, is not excluded from the newly synthesized cuticle as previously assumed. Instead, the new cuticle is protected from chitinase action by the T. castaneum Knickkopf (TcKnk) protein. TcKnk colocalizes with chitin in the new cuticle and organizes it into laminae. Down-regulation of TcKnk results in chitinase-dependent loss of chitin, severe molting defects, and lethality at all developmental stages. The conservation of Knickkopf across insect, crustacean, and nematode taxa suggests that its critical roles in the laminar ordering and protection of exoskeletal chitin may be common to all chitinous invertebrates."

In my opinion, this could offer insight to what is going on during the growing and molting phase and may suggest that these "defects" we are seeing in our T's is due to some type of protein and/or enzyme imbalance.  

If anybody cares to read through this and offer a more educated guess please do.  I am not an expert, I am merely going off the results that are available.

Thanks,
Plissken

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Keith B

Follow-up: Recovered specimen P. irminia reached maturity (MM) with no further incident.  Currently on a dating excursion.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kean

Brachypelma Auratum (Adult Female)
Raised from 1" sling (around 2008) to Adult (probably Captive Bred but came in from an import as per seller)

1) Temperature range.
more or less 28-30 C 

2) Humidity range.
low

3) Was a clean water bowl available at all times?(Yes/No)
No (this specimen was left at another house and I only visited once per week / 2 weeks)

4) Feeder item background information(Species and what the food items ate/drank).
Crickets (store bought) & Blaptica Dubia (own colony)

5) When did the first signs of any Cyst/lesion/growth appear?
just noticed it today, she molted at around Sept. or Oct. 2013 with a part of the old exuvium sticking to her opisthosoma where the cyst is visible, I tried to remove the old exuvium and it came off upon pulling but leaving a bald patch on it (no cyst yet). then when i visited today i noticed the cyst growth on it and a lesion underneath the opisthosoma (see pics). I did not notice the lesion until today so I have no idea if she had it when she molted or got it sometime in between.  

6) Did the specimen ever recover?
N/A (I do hope so) She's still very active kicking hairs when i packed her up to transfer her here with me. 

7) If it recovered, did it ever show signs of another occurrence of Cyst/lesion/growth
N/A (I hope not, but She should recover first)

8) If the specimen died while still displaying signs of cyst/lesion/growth, How long after the first signs did it live until passing?
(Oh please, I don't want her to die)

9) Where sibling/parents of the affected spider in you care? Did they show similar symptoms?
N/A (not with me)

10) Prior to the specimen displaying any signs of ill health, was there any major changes to its environment/spider room/care?
No

11) Where there any pesticides spray in or around your home?
Yes but not near my Tarantulas

12) Do you own any cats or dogs?
Yes, Dogs but they are outside the house

13) If the specimen recovered, please provide info on how the care regimen was changed or what was done to aid recovery
The times I visited since she molted, she's active and kills and eats prey normally. So I'm hoping she just molts out of it and be fine.

and I will update if anything happens.

Lesion

Cyst


---------- Post added 02-26-2014 at 09:40 PM ----------

Brachypelma Vagans (Sub-adult Female)
Raised from 1.5" sling (around 2010) to Sub-adult (Captive Bred as per seller)

1) Temperature range.
more or less 28-30 C 

2) Humidity range.
low

3) Was a clean water bowl available at all times?(Yes/No)
No (this specimen was left at another house and I only visited once per week / 2 weeks)

4) Feeder item background information(Species and what the food items ate/drank).
Crickets (store bought) & Blaptica Dubia (own colony)

5) When did the first signs of any Cyst/lesion/growth appear?
just noticed it today, she molted at around June or July 2013, After molting I noticed a small bald spot on the underside of her opisthosoma. I was already thiking it was a small cyst, and to my surprise it got bigger and formed a dark spot on it (see pic), and it seems hard, is I hear it bump on the transfer cup during packing. The Opisthosoma also looks more round (top view) than usual (cannot be seen on photos).  

6) Did the specimen ever recover?
N/A (I do hope so) She's still very active and has kicked hairs when i packed her up to transfer her here with me. Currentlyshe is hanging around the water dish and I saw her taking sips on it. 

7) If it recovered, did it ever show signs of another occurrence of Cyst/lesion/growth
N/A (I hope not, but She should recover first)

8) If the specimen died while still displaying signs of cyst/lesion/growth, How long after the first signs did it live until passing?
(Oh please, I don't want her to die)

9) Where sibling/parents of the affected spider in you care? Did they show similar symptoms?
N/A (not with me)

10) Prior to the specimen displaying any signs of ill health, was there any major changes to its environment/spider room/care?
No

11) Where there any pesticides spray in or around your home?
Yes but not near my Tarantulas

12) Do you own any cats or dogs?
Yes, Dogs but they are outside the house

13) If the specimen recovered, please provide info on how the care regimen was changed or what was done to aid recovery
The times I visited since she molted, she's active and kills and eats prey normally. So I'm hoping she just molts out of it and be fine.

and I will update if anything happens.

It does not look good at all.


----------



## Kwinton

My e.murins had something almost exactly the same as the second vegans- 
1)temperature was the same,2)humidity around 70-80% 3)clean water always available
4)fed store bought crickets or roaches from my colony 
5)it appeared about 2weeks after a molt
6) she was active for around 3months afterwards them found her dead the lighter area had got a lot bigger covering roughly a third of her whole abdomen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ledzeppelin

ledzeppelin said:


> Grammostola Rosea, 5" Female, had a previous owner, i got her cyst-free.
> 
> 1) Temperature range.
> 
> Around 25-27°C
> 
> 2) Humidity range.
> 
> Low
> 
> 3) Was a clean water bowl available at all times?(Yes/No)
> 
> Yes
> 
> 4) Feeder item background information(Species and what the food items ate/drank).
> 
> Mealworms, Superworms and Roaches (nothing wild caught)
> 
> 5) When did the first signs of any Cyst/lesion/growth appear?
> 
> After her previous molt i discovered a very small disfigurment on her abdomen (internal not external) and it was like that for over 2 years. She molted this week and during molt this cyst opened causing leakage.
> 
> 6) Did the specimen ever recover?
> 
> Specimen is still in ICU, 30 hours after bleeding began.
> 
> 7) If it recovered, did it ever show signs of another occurrence of Cyst/lesion/growth
> N/A
> 8) If the specimen died while still displaying signs of cyst/lesion/growth, How long after the first signs did it live until passing?
> N/A
> 9) Where sibling/parents of the affected spider in you care? Did they show similar symptoms?
> Unknown
> 10) Prior to the specimen displaying any signs of il health, was there any major changes to its environment/spider room/care?
> No major changes
> 11) Where there any pesticides spray in or around your home?
> No
> 12) Do you own any cats or dogs?
> No
> 13) If the specimen recovered, please provide info on how the care regimen was changed or what was done to aid recovery.
> Will post pics in both cases.
> 
> This is 2 days after the molt. cyst looks scabbed and Rosea is active. I will update this after i see improvement or impairment.


UPDATE: #8. Tarantula sadly died about one month after the cyst opened due to a molt. She was getting weaker and weaker until she passed away.


----------



## z32upgrader

Specimen- B. smithi sling around 1.75"

1) Temperature range-
65-75

2) Humidity range-
20-40%

3) Was a clean water bowl available at all times?
(*Yes*/No)

4) Feeder item background information(Species and what the food items ate/drank).  
Distilled water, have yet to feed as I received the spider in premolt.

5) When did the first signs of any Cyst/lesion/growth appear?  
It molted yesterday and I noticed it today.

6) Did the specimen ever recover?  
Seems fine at the moment.

7) If it recovered, did it ever show signs of another occurrence of Cyst/lesion/growth? 
N/A

8) If the specimen died while still displaying signs of cyst/lesion/growth, How long after the first signs did it live until passing? 
N/A

9) Where sibling/parents of the affected spider in you care? Did they show similar symptoms? 
N/A

10) Prior to the specimen displaying any signs of il health, was there any major changes to its environment/spider room/care?  
It was shipped to me from a dealer a week prior.

11) Where there any pesticides spray in or around your home? 
Never

12) Do you own any cats or dogs? 
No

13) If the specimen recovered, please provide info on how the care regimen was changed or what was done to aid recovery. 
N/A

Reactions: Like 1 | Sad 1


----------



## Scorpendra

*Stromatopelma calceatum*
Unsexed ~1.75"

1) Temperature range.
Roughly 75 degrees F

2) Humidity range.
low

3) Was a clean water bowl available at all times?(Yes/No)
It's under 2" so no water bowl is present.

4) Feeder item background information(Species and what the food items ate/drank).
purely crickets

5) When did the first signs of any Cyst/lesion/growth appear?
First noticed today, June 18th 2014

6) Did the specimen ever recover?
I am watching it closely for changes.

7) If it recovered, did it ever show signs of another occurrence of Cyst/lesion/growth
n/a

8) If the specimen died while still displaying signs of cyst/lesion/growth, How long after the first signs did it live until passing?
n/a

9) Where sibling/parents of the affected spider in you care? Did they show similar symptoms?
n/a

10) Prior to the specimen displaying any signs of il health, was there any major changes to its environment/spider room/care?
No

11) Where there any pesticides spray in or around your home?
No

12) Do you own any cats or dogs?
Dogs, but no contact ever occurred

13) If the specimen recovered, please provide info on how the care regimen was changed or what was done to aid recovery.
n/a







In my opinion, the outlook is bleak.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Poison Breed

Unsexed GBB

1) Temperature range.
70-80

2) Humidity range.
N/A I don't know exactly

3) Was a clean water bowl available at all times?(Yes/No)
Was too small at the time so no water bowl

4) Feeder item background information(Species and what the food items ate/drank).
Crickets and baby superworms

5) When did the first signs of any Cyst/lesion/growth appear?
A little after I got the GBB in a trade I noticed a small cyst on its abdomen around the top close to the carapace. I guess that would be around August of last year.

6) Did the specimen ever recover?
Yes, The cyst is gone with no visual after 2 molts

7) If it recovered, did it ever show signs of another occurrence of Cyst/lesion/growth
Not yet.

8) If the specimen died while still displaying signs of cyst/lesion/growth, How long after the first signs did it live until passing?
N/A


9) Where sibling/parents of the affected spider in you care? Did they show similar symptoms?
N/A

10) Prior to the specimen displaying any signs of il health, was there any major changes to its environment/spider room/care?
Not in my care but as stated it was traded for so it did change rooms/homes. 

11) Where there any pesticides spray in or around your home?
No.

12) Do you own any cats or dogs?
Yes, Both.

13) If the specimen recovered, please provide info on how the care regimen was changed or what was done to aid recovery.
After researching other cases of cysts I noticed every single person sparingly fed and for the most part the cyst would persist and in some cases would get over it in the long run. The cyst on my GBB was very pretty small in comparison and I went against the sparingly feed tactic and power feed it. Before I get reemed for it the cyst did pop and only a tiny droplet of fluid came out and closed that night. Next molt the cyst was a tiny dot of a scar and one more molt after it was gone. I was ready to seal the wound if I needed to but I never had to.

This GBB has had no other problems and is a little speedy demon.

Im not saying it will help most as I have seem some pretty bad cysts and they are not always in a spot that this strategy would be viable at all but I would say if you catch it very early and its not in a vital spot this may work. Also this is the only cyst I have had caring for T's so take that for what it is as well, Maybe I just got lucky.


----------



## Beary Strange

I just lost my darling Euathlus sp.red AF to a cyst I didn't even know she had. Here's my report.

*1) Temperature range.*
Room temperature

*2) Humidity range.*
Average/not measured

*3) Was a clean water bowl available at all times?(Yes/No)*
Yes

*4) Feeder item background information(Species and what the food items ate/drank).*
Usually fed on small dubia nymphs, which I raise myself, but was fed a somewhat small superworm bought at Petsmart a week or so prior to death. The dubia are given a wide range of organic fruit and veggies; the worm was given organic veggies prior to being used as a feeder.

*5) When did the first signs of any Cyst/lesion/growth appear?*
N/A Discovered post-mortem

*6) Did the specimen ever recover *
No

*7) If it recovered, did it ever show signs of another occurrence of Cyst/lesion/growth*
N/A

*8) If the specimen died while still displaying signs of cyst/lesion/growth, How long after the first signs did it live until passing?*
The physical cyst was not discovered until we inspected her after she'd been found dead. She had been acting off a few weeks prior (a Euathlus sp.red not climbing about or digging is a bit odd) but had eaten, though slowly, so I had thought nothing of it. The night before her death I noticed what looked like a mild death curl and put her in an ICU thinking she was somehow dehydrated, but had foolishly not checked her for any signs of injury and after acting normal in the ICU for several hours, put her back in her enclosure. She was discovered already dead, in a death curl late this afternoon and it was clear from her lack of stiffness she had only recently passed. After inspecting her, it appeared that the cyst had ruptured; cyst was located slightly off center on her pedicel.I was not able to get a picture before we wrapped and freezed her, but the ruptured area was milky white and tinged yellow around the edges. 

*9) Where sibling/parents of the affected spider in you care? Did they show similar symptoms?*
N/A I believe her to have been a WC specimen

*10) Prior to the specimen displaying any signs of il health, was there any major changes to its environment/spider room/care?*
She had been rehoused to a larger enclosure (a large KK) a couple months beforehand. She was given significantly more cork to climb on and I wonder if rubbing against it could have contributed to or worsened it. :c

*11) Where there any pesticides spray in or around your home?*
Not that I'm aware of but there has been work on the apartment upstairs and we've seen particles fall out of our vent while they work so it's entirely possible that anything used up there could have filtered down here. However, she was displaying unusual behavior before this work began (which only started a few days ago).
My mother-in-law also moved in around the time she began to act odd and frequently douses herself in perfume in the bathroom and then walks right past my outlying tarantulas (one of whom was this Euathlus female), leaving a huge wave of nose-burning chemical smell in her wake, despite my repeatedly making a big deal about it (I have allergies so it bothers me too). I'm not sure about the effects of the chemical concoctions that is perfume on tarantulas so I'm not sure how relevant it is, but it's the only chemical I can think that she may have been exposed to.

*12) Do you own any cats or dogs?*
No

*13) If the specimen recovered, please provide info on how the care regimen was changed or what was done to aid recovery.*
N/A


My guess as to what happened? The hard cork she had the opportunity to walk on could have either caused or worsened an existing cyst. Being fed a superworm with said cyst may have put pressure on it and eventually, caused it to rupture. Had I known she had a cyst, I certainly would not have fed her such a big meal. Definitely an awful way to learn a lesson about inspecting your Ts.


----------



## Saark

*B. vagans*

I'd really appreciate opinions/comments/suggestions on this. I am keeping the T in a small quarantine tank out of my T room and I'd really like to bring it in with the rest of the collection. It will be getting really cold soon and I won't be able to keep it warm enough where it is currently staying. Any reason to think this is contagious or a danger to my other Ts?

Male *Brachypelma vagans*

1) Temperature range.
68 - 78 degrees Fahrenheit 

2) Humidity range.
low to moderate (increased for molt)

3) Was a clean water bowl available at all times?(Yes/No)
Yes

4) Feeder item background information(Species and what the food items ate/drank).
Crickets - consumed regularly 2 at a time weekly, very good feeding response

5) When did the first signs of any Cyst/lesion/growth appear?
They were present when I purchased the T on 6/18/14. I was unaware of them until after leaving the shop

6) Did the specimen ever recover?
It molted 10/3/14 - cysts seems smaller and more like dry flaky scabs than the translucent shiny bumps. See pictures below(also posted in general tarantula chat)...

7) If it recovered, did it ever show signs of another occurrence of Cyst/lesion/growth
N/A

8) If the specimen died while still displaying signs of cyst/lesion/growth, How long after the first signs did it live until passing?
N/A

9) Where sibling/parents of the affected spider in you care? Did they show similar symptoms?
Unknown

10) Prior to the specimen displaying any signs of il health, was there any major changes to its environment/spider room/care?
Unknown

11) Where there any pesticides spray in or around your home?
No

12) Do you own any cats or dogs?
Yes, but not pertinent since cysts existed prior to my purchase of the tarantula

13) If the specimen recovered, please provide info on how the care regimen was changed or what was done to aid recovery.
 Not recovered (at least fully) as of yet. It appeared the B vagans was being kept rather moist at the LPS. I am keeping the substrate on the dry side with water dish available at all times.

Cysts at time of purchase, 6/18/2014






Cysts, post-molt 10/03/2014


----------



## tarantellajen

Update from post 3: Tarantula (adult female Thrixopelma ockerti) is still alive and doing well.  Cyst is still there and appears to have decreased a small amount in size, maybe not protruding as much.  Molts have been successful.  The water bowl is not always clean; sometimes it gets low and scuzzy and when I notice that I change it for fresh water.  The small cyst near the top book lung was first noticed in late 2012.


----------



## z32upgrader

Update from post #14. The spider molted today and survived with no help from me.  His abdomen looks deformed with wrinkles on his "bad side"
Photo

Otherwise he's healthy and moving normally.


----------



## tarantellajen

tarantellajen said:


> Update from post 3: Tarantula (adult female Thrixopelma ockerti) is still alive and doing well.  Cyst is still there and appears to have decreased a small amount in size, maybe not protruding as much.  Molts have been successful.  The water bowl is not always clean; sometimes it gets low and scuzzy and when I notice that I change it for fresh water.  The small cyst near the top book lung was first noticed in late 2012.


Update (post 3, 19):  3/2/16 She molted within the last week.  The cyst is still present and looks white, scleritized and about the same size as it has always been.  I was able to remove the molt and could examine the intact area of interest.  There is a quite small amount of white that may be shed book lung but it is mostly gone as opposed to the other three that shed out normally.  Where the book lung should be you see an outline and depression, and there is a thin membrane in the area, with a few red particles near the posterior edge.  So maybe the old book lung is being retained, or not developing.  But I'm no expert on the shedding of organs in tarantulas.


----------



## z32upgrader

z32upgrader said:


> Update from post #14. The spider molted today and survived with no help from me.  His abdomen looks deformed with wrinkles on his "bad side"
> Photo
> 
> Otherwise he's healthy and moving normally.


Molted again on 5-17 and is doing ok still.  Abdomen is still oddly shaped, resembling a jelly bean.  Finally, a name for this one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AgainstAllGods

I'm going to start gathering the photos I have and fill out the survey when I get home from work but I was just wondering if there is anyone that I can speak to about what exactly it is I need to do to give my Avic the best shot at survival.


----------



## Saark

Update from Post #18

  My B. vagans had its ultimate molt and as a MM, the cysts vanished and it lived about 1 1/2yrs post molt. I didn't change anything and I still don't know what those cysts were caused by...


----------



## Scorpendra

Update from post #15

The S. calceatum did not make it and died within a month of my post. Additionally, my T. blondi:

*1) Temperature range.*
mid to high 70's, hitting low 80's in summer

*2) Humidity range.*
high

*3) Was a clean water bowl available at all times?(Yes/No)*
yes

*4) Feeder item background information(Species and what the food items ate/drank).*
crickets with infrequent mealworm

*5) When did the first signs of any Cyst/lesion/growth appear?*
2014

*6) Did the specimen ever recover?*
Yes, all signs cleared up within a few instars

*7) If it recovered, did it ever show signs of another occurrence of Cyst/lesion/growth*
No

*8) If the specimen died while still displaying signs of cyst/lesion/growth, How long after the first signs did it live until passing?*
n/a

*9) Where sibling/parents of the affected spider in you care? Did they show similar symptoms?*
No, n/a

*10) Prior to the specimen displaying any signs of il health, was there any major changes to its environment/spider room/care?*
No

*11) Where there any pesticides spray in or around your home?*
No

*12) Do you own any cats or dogs?*
Yes, but no contact

*13) If the specimen recovered, please provide info on how the care regimen was changed or what was done to aid recovery.*
I moved her to a tank with less vertical space so she couldn't fall and rupture the cyst. It cleared up on its own within 2-3 instars without recurrence.


----------



## Vanessa

On May 6, 2017, I acquired a Brachypelma albiceps juvenile female - approximately 3". I received her in her enclosure which was very dirty and didn't seem to have been cleaned for a long time. She had less than an inch of substrate and no water dish or hide (they could have been removed before she was handed over to me) and the substrate was very dry and caked. Previous owner said that she last moulted in January or February 2017.
She was very dull and dirty looking, and very lethargic, so I thought that she might be starting to go into pre-moult. On May 12 2017, I noticed her sitting over her water dish for many hours - probably up to a day. She moved off herself, I did not move her. On May 15, I noticed that she was sitting grasping a lot of substrate in her fangs. Because I experienced the same with one of my elderly tarantulas shortly before she died, it bothered me. I decided to have a quick look at her as well as to try to offer her some water manually. While I was doing that, I noticed that her sternum was bald and looked to have a growth on it.
Although I have offered her a medium cricket, or meal worm, every weekend since I got her - she has never eaten with me.

*1) Temperature range.*
Room temperature - around 24C/75F constantly.
*2) Humidity range.*
Low ambient humidity, but her substrate was fairly new and not completely dried out. I had been overflowing the water dish, and about 25% of the enclosure, because I thought she might be in pre-moult and her previous enclosure had zero moisture in it. I prefer to inject the water under the surface instead of wetting the surface for drier species. I never mist.
*3) Was a clean water bowl available at all times?(Yes/No)*
Since May 6, 2017, yes.
*4) Feeder item background information(Species and what the food items ate/drank).*
Offered both medium crickets and medium meal worms with no success.
*5) When did the first signs of any Cyst/lesion/growth appear?*
May 15, 2017.
*6) Did the specimen ever recover?*
TBD
*7) If it recovered, did it ever show signs of another occurrence of Cyst/lesion/growth*
TBD
*8) If the specimen died while still displaying signs of cyst/lesion/growth, How long after the first signs did it live until passing?*
TBD
*9) Where sibling/parents of the affected spider in you care? Did they show similar symptoms?*
Unknown.
*10) Prior to the specimen displaying any signs of ill health, was there any major changes to its environment/spider room/care?*
She was picked up about an hour away from me on May 6 and transferred into a new enclosure on the same day. Nothing since.
*11) Where there any pesticides spray in or around your home?*
No.
*12) Do you own any cats or dogs?*
Yes, but they do not have access to her. The cats are indoor only and are not treated with any anti-parasitic medications. Neither have I been in contact with animals who have.
*13) If the specimen recovered, please provide info on how the care regimen was changed or what was done to aid recovery.*
TBD


*

*


----------



## darkmoon500

You mean tumor not cyst, cysts are not cancerous


----------



## Vanessa

Update from post #26.
The Brachypelma albiceps female has successfully moulted and is doing extremely well. There are no signs of lethargy - that was more than likely caused by pre-moult. The moulting process went without incident.
I took photos of her at the tail end of her moult and the lump is still there, albeit smaller at that point. I also took photos of what the lump looks like on the shed exuvia. It's hollow, so whatever is there has just shed the outside lining along with everything else.


----------



## AmberDawnDays

darkmoon500 said:


> You mean tumor not cyst, cysts are not cancerous


Not all tumors are cancerous. The word tumor doesn't mean cancer. It's also possible to have a cystic tumor and its possible to have a cystic malignancy.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Vanessa

When you use a "/", or Virgule, it means and/or and indicates a choice between two words. Cyst and/or Cancer, Survey and/or Fact Gathering. Cyst/Cancer does not indicate that they are synonymous - it indicates and/or.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## AmberDawnDays

@VanessaS I agree with what you said, but I just want to clarify what I meant because I don't think I was very clear before. 

Tumors and cysts can be different entities and by definition the are different and separate from each other, however, on imaging a tumor can appear cystic and be cystic in nature because they have a fluid filled center yet they are not a cyst due to other pathologic findings. The same goes for malignancies. There are malignancies that appear cystic on imaging and are mistaken for cysts, when in fact they are a malignant cancer. I see it all the time in my field. I attend tumor boards weekly and see these discussions. They are quite interesting.


----------



## Vanessa

Well, I certainly wouldn't expect anyone to take the information on this thread as anything other than an anecdotal collection of what might be cysts or cancer, because that is all it is. I doubt that the expectation is to definitely diagnose whether these conditions are a cyst, cancer, benign or malignant from a photograph and a dozen questions on a forum. That is not a reasonable outcome.
I took this thread as a means of providing comparative information, so people could use it if they encounter a similar situation. Perhaps helping them to take measures to increase the life expectancy of their tarantula, or get a good idea if other individuals did/did not survive with similar abnormalities.


----------



## Vanessa

Update from post #26.
She moulted again on September 11, 2017. There are still signs of the abnormality on her exuvia, but it is smaller this time around.  So was the pre-moult lump. It was more difficult to get a clear shot this time because her sternum is not as bald as it was going into the last moult. I was unable to get a photo of her on her back after moulting this time, so I have no idea if it is still there or changed at all.
She has been fine with no obvious health concerns. I will continue to monitor it and I am hoping that it just ends up going away altogether at some point.


----------



## AmberDawnDays

VanessaS said:


> Well, I certainly wouldn't expect anyone to take the information on this thread as anything other than an anecdotal collection of what might be cysts or cancer, because that is all it is. I doubt that the expectation is to definitely diagnose whether these conditions are a cyst, cancer, benign or malignant from a photograph and a dozen questions on a forum. That is not a reasonable outcome.
> I took this thread as a means of providing comparative information, so people could use it if they encounter a similar situation. Perhaps helping them to take measures to increase the life expectancy of their tarantula, or get a good idea if other individuals did/did not survive with similar abnormalities.


I agree. I have a hard time putting into words my exact intent from my post. I was just responding to the statement made by @darkmoon500  that tumors are not cysts. I was just saying that it really isn't that simple. I do agree that we don't need to get so technical here for this purpose.


----------



## Venom1080

1) 70-80. 

2) 

3)yes


Blah blah blah

I've noticed with all 3 of my Brachypelma albopilosums, that when they get fat, and get nearer to a molt, they develop a sort of rubbing mark on their underside. Not much of a cyst, but still a "skin" issue.

So far there's no I'll effects, but it is curious..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## xRindal

Hey i have just gotten this spider today, and found this under her abdomen. i have been in contact with breeder who doesnt know what it is, and havent seen it before. do you guys have and idea of what it could be, and if it is hurting/disturbing her in any way?


----------



## SoullessRaven

Grammostola Vachoni (sub adult, I think 1 molt away from maturity) - male 
Raised him since he was a 2cm sling 

*1) Temperature range.*
24(min) - 28(max) °C
Most of the time around 26°C
*
2) Humidity range.*
Approx 65%
*
3) Was a clean water bowl available at all times?(Yes/No)*
Yes from when he was big enough for one, although he always buries it.
*
4) Feeder item background information(Species and what the food items ate/drank).*
Blatta lateralis - 1 adult once a week 
*
5) When did the first signs of any Cyst/lesion/growth appear?*
Noticed it in the beginning of April, when he started refusing food 
*
6) Did the specimen ever recover?*
Still alive, cyst keeps getting bigger and the abdomen keeps swelling even tho he hasn't eaten in almost 2 months 
*
7) If it recovered, did it ever show signs of another occurrence of Cyst/lesion/growth*
N/A*

8) If the specimen died while still displaying signs of cyst/lesion/growth, How long after the first signs did it live until passing?*
N/A 
*
9) Where sibling/parents of the affected spider in you care? Did they show similar symptoms?*
I have 3 other siblings of this tarantula (I've had them all from slings) the others don't show any signs of having it, the breeder who I got them from says the parents were fine too.
*
10) Prior to the specimen displaying any signs of il health, was there any major changes to its environment/spider room/care?*
About 6months before it showed up I had transferred him to a larger enclosure (about 4 weeks after he had a shed) 
*
11) Where there any pesticides spray in or around your home?*
No
*
12) Do you own any cats or dogs?*
I have cats but they don't have access to the spider room
*
13) If the specimen recovered, please provide info on how the care regimen was changed or what was done to aid recovery.*
N/A

Apart from refusing to eat, I've noticed that hes become more skittish, everytime I check on him he hurries into his hide, whereas before he would never run away or hide, even if he was about to shed.
The lump or distorted area also has a red tint to it which makes it look kinda like a bruise, but what's weird is that his abdomen keeps getting bigger even tho he hasn't eaten in 2 months, whereas his siblings who are still eating, their abdomen's are half the size.

If he passes away or gets better I will update this.


----------



## SoullessRaven

SoullessRaven said:


> Grammostola Vachoni (sub adult, I think 1 molt away from maturity) - male
> Raised him since he was a 2cm sling
> 
> *1) Temperature range.*
> 24(min) - 28(max) °C
> Most of the time around 26°C
> 
> *2) Humidity range.*
> Approx 65%
> 
> *3) Was a clean water bowl available at all times?(Yes/No)*
> Yes from when he was big enough for one, although he always buries it.
> 
> *4) Feeder item background information(Species and what the food items ate/drank).*
> Blatta lateralis - 1 adult once a week
> 
> *5) When did the first signs of any Cyst/lesion/growth appear?*
> Noticed it in the beginning of April, when he started refusing food
> 
> *6) Did the specimen ever recover?*
> Still alive, cyst keeps getting bigger and the abdomen keeps swelling even tho he hasn't eaten in almost 2 months
> 
> *7) If it recovered, did it ever show signs of another occurrence of Cyst/lesion/growth*
> N/A
> 
> *8) If the specimen died while still displaying signs of cyst/lesion/growth, How long after the first signs did it live until passing?*
> N/A
> 
> *9) Where sibling/parents of the affected spider in you care? Did they show similar symptoms?*
> I have 3 other siblings of this tarantula (I've had them all from slings) the others don't show any signs of having it, the breeder who I got them from says the parents were fine too.
> 
> *10) Prior to the specimen displaying any signs of il health, was there any major changes to its environment/spider room/care?*
> About 6months before it showed up I had transferred him to a larger enclosure (about 4 weeks after he had a shed)
> 
> *11) Where there any pesticides spray in or around your home?*
> No
> 
> *12) Do you own any cats or dogs?*
> I have cats but they don't have access to the spider room
> 
> *13) If the specimen recovered, please provide info on how the care regimen was changed or what was done to aid recovery.*
> N/A
> 
> Apart from refusing to eat, I've noticed that hes become more skittish, everytime I check on him he hurries into his hide, whereas before he would never run away or hide, even if he was about to shed.
> The lump or distorted area also has a red tint to it which makes it look kinda like a bruise, but what's weird is that his abdomen keeps getting bigger even tho he hasn't eaten in 2 months, whereas his siblings who are still eating, their abdomen's are half the size.
> 
> If he passes away or gets better I will update this.


Safely molted, turns out she's female  she still has a small lump, and the skin on top of that area didn't molt off properly, but otherwise eating and moving fine and like normal, it's been a couple of weeks since the molt.

Will update again if theres any news.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SymphonyMarie

Subadult Poecilotheria metallica

1) Temperature range. 78° F, Constant

2) Humidity range. Approx. 70-75%

3) Was a clean water bowl available at all times?
Yes

4) Feeder item background information
Dubai roaches from my home colony. Occasionally hornworms as a treat. Roaches on a diet of nutritional yeast and raw vegetables.

5) When did the first signs of any Cyst/lesion/growth appear?
Discovered after death, but behavior had been abnormal for several months.

6) Did the specimen ever recover? No.

7) If it recovered, did it ever show signs of another occurrence of Cyst/lesion/growth N/A

8) If the specimen died while still displaying signs of cyst/lesion/growth, How long after the first signs did it live until passing? 
Specimen became very shy, rarely out and rarely accepted food. Still drinking and defecating normally. Interestingly, the cyst was near a leg that had been regrown two molts ago. Specimen appears to have died during molt; she flipped and then did not move or make any progress for several days. No popped carapace or limbs, just in standard molt position. No death curl. Cyst blended with book lungs/alcove region so it was missed.

9) Where sibling/parents of the affected spider in you care? Did they show similar symptoms? N/A

10) Prior to the specimen displaying any signs of il health, was there any major changes to its environment/spider room/care?
No changes.

11) Where there any pesticides spray in or around your home?
No.

12) Do you own any cats or dogs?
No.

13) If the specimen recovered, please provide info on how the care regimen was changed or what was done to aid recovery. N/A


----------



## Pmurinushmacla

Subadult female Poecilotheria metallica
Ill update this post as she progresses, still kicking atm.
1) Temperature range.
Room temp, 78 during day, 68 at night.

2) Humidity range.
Don't measure, but whatever the average humidity is in a florida house with A/C

3) Was a clean water bowl available at all times?
Yes

4) Feeder item background information
Crickets and superworms, always bought.

5) When did the first signs of any Cyst/lesion/growth appear?
2 months ago, slight lopsidedness on dorsal side of abdomen

6) Did the specimen ever recover?
N/A

7) If it recovered, did it ever show signs of another occurrence of Cyst/lesion/growth
N/A

8) If the specimen died while still displaying signs of cyst/lesion/growth, How long after the first signs did it live until passing?
N/A

9) Where sibling/parents of the affected spider in you care? Did they show similar symptoms?
N/A

10) Prior to the specimen displaying any signs of il health, was there any major changes to its environment/spider room/care?
No

11) Where there any pesticides spray in or around your home?
Yes, but they have been sprayed for years in my home, never any issues. Tarantula room not sprayed.

12) Do you own any cats or dogs?
No.

13) If the specimen recovered, please provide info on how the care regimen was changed or what was done to aid recovery.
Trying to feed the bare minimum atm, will update.


----------

